# Is it supposed to look like that?



## BR41N-ST3W (Mar 15, 2007)

hey fellow growers of MP,

quick question for anyone that can answer. And a hastey one would be more helpful, but here goes. I recently harvested the first plant that I ever grew. It is now drying using the method of hanging upside down in the dark of a cool room with a fan circulating air. Prior to this (harvested on 3/10, moved on 3/12), i had my girl hanging in a bedroom closet with no fan circulating air. 

My question is, does this still look right? My buds seem to have "shrunk" and "withered" from when they were first harvested. I don't know if this is normal or not, so maybe someone could give me an opinion. I'm considering putting some of the moisture back into it by bagging it up with a slice of bread or something. As of now, my bud seems to have an airyness to it. Has cracks of space that i can see through to the other side. Did i mess this up?

thanx in advance,
BR41N-ST3W


----------



## tango420 (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks fine to me. If you bend the stem and it snaps its ready for a glass jar to cure. and its pretty normal for someone to lose 3/4 the weight on there buds from harvest till after dry.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 16, 2007)

*The reason you are seeing air between your buds is lack of light. What kind of lighting did you use for your grow and how far did you keep it away from your plants? *


----------



## BR41N-ST3W (Mar 16, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The reason you are seeing air between your buds is lack of light. What kind of lighting did you use for your grow and how far did you keep it away from your plants? *


 
i was really limited on the supplies that i could use for my grow.  because of this i used one 19w and one 26w floro bulbs (2900 lumens all together). and i always did my best to keep it 2 in from the top of the plant. i know this isn't enough light for my plant to thrive but under the circumstances its the best i could do. I really just wanted to establish life so i could get a feel for how to grow in the future. Might this be my problem? The pictures are poor i know, but the buds were pretty dense before i started harvest.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

thats your problem, if your strapped, go to walmart, and get a bunch of T4's the big 100w-150w equivelent cfls, you will have a better yield with more wieght, nothin compares to H.I.D lighting though, just remember, man cant even come close to reproducing the power of the sun...

i dont know if any of you do this, but hang curing is awesome too, and its done in 14 days, for the medical users, for a mellow, smooth high, try water curing.


----------



## BR41N-ST3W (Mar 22, 2007)

thanx for all the replies fellas. i appreciate it. Just one more question...

I've read about nothing but curing in glass jars.  Can it be done in ziplock plastic bags?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 22, 2007)

i wouldnt do it bags at all u have no jars around? thats the best way. good luck peace


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 23, 2007)

bags no, canning jars yes.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 23, 2007)

BR41N-ST3W said:
			
		

> thanx for all the replies fellas. i appreciate it. Just one more question...
> 
> I've read about nothing but curing in glass jars. Can it be done in ziplock plastic bags?


Sure it can man. I've been curing weed in ziplock baggies for years. It works great. I've never had broken ziplocks all over the floor either...


----------



## BR41N-ST3W (Mar 23, 2007)

thanx again guys.  i found some mason jars in my basement that i have cleaned out thoroughly and my buds are curing in them as we speak. 

Grow #1 Complete!  i got two more sprouts well on their way..


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 28, 2007)

For the new growers a bud will look big enough to pick but its more airy it has to have time to fill in. If picked to early it will shrink to nothing im thinking you didn`t leave it long enough for it to grow to full potential.  A light will help you out a lot but even with the open spaces you could still cut the buds off the stem and they would be larger if grown to maturity . It may just be my opinion. Slim


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Apr 5, 2007)

This is a perfect example of , "ya get what ya put into it"

100$ and a little work with a ballast kit, hobby box, and a 2x2 piece of sheetmetal and u can make urself a nice "starter" light kit. 250w-400w variety.

I use the 250HPS and I LOVE It...I also built it myself .(cept the reflector)lol

Any harvest is a good harvest this day in age... Let's try to build upon what ya got there. maybe next time you can get a couple ounces with a proper setup  and some training methods .


----------



## Jbong (Apr 5, 2007)

sorry for the thread hijack but I just have to ask a quick question. My eyes lit up when I saw mr wakenbake's post about diy hid. Where did you buy all your parts for your light? Do you have any pics? I am very interested in this type of project since diy fits my budget better than anything else lol. thanks for any input in advance


----------



## BR41N-ST3W (Apr 6, 2007)

im glad i could serve as a learning example for all, lol. ive started my 2nd grow and see the errors of my ways. ive already covered alot more ground than my 1st grow. 

once Jbong gets an answer, lets just end this thread.. lol


----------



## Canadian_Budder (Apr 9, 2007)

GO ON YOUTUBE AND WATCH THE SHOWS ABOUT GROWING DOPE - HOW TO GROW GREEN IS THE NAME OF A GOOD ONE !!! VERY MODIVATIONAL AND VISUAL. 

Just go to youtube and search " How to Grow Green"

Good Luck.


----------

